# Hard drive logic board yield



## LarsL (Aug 12, 2013)

Hard Drive Logic Boards

In a little over a week, a lot of computers, switches and thin clients have been scrapped. It is really fun. I also think we finally found out how to set up processes to do it the best way. Slowly but surely it has progressed. 

Two pneumatic reversible screwdrivers are on the way. Also a real desk with the edges (to avoid screws falling to the floor) is on the way. We will also customize the table so sorting of different the material in different directions (to underling containers) can be made direct at the table.

We have also measured and categorized different materials. Weighted different materials and taken the amount of time for different parts of the scrapping process. It is amazing how much material from a computer, aluminum, steel, power supplies etc. apart from the e-scrap, which could be sold.
I will eventually post our results.

In one week we have managed to collect computers and removed one kilogram RAM cards. This without we had to pay one penny for any of it. These without us even have advertised or have put up a website for it. I can only imagine what we can accomplish when we get a little more commercial with advertise and a webpage, that we accept and buy scrap computers and various e-scrap materials.

One thing we haven’t been able to figure out yet is the average yield for hard drive logic boards
If we look at webpages like boardsort.com and gtechbrokers.com and can see that they pay almost as much per pound for these boards as for RAM-memories.

Does anybody know what these boards hold in PM as an average? I have really tried to search the forum and internet, but haven’t found the information anywhere.

Thanks for answers.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 12, 2013)

There are way more IC's with gold inside on logic board than on similar sized like CD ROM for example. Also there is considerable amount of resistors and capacitors which contain Ag and some Pd too.


----------



## skippy (Aug 12, 2013)

From looking at different hard drives and their boards I would guess that the older hard drive boards would be substantially more valuable. Depending how much of each you have you might see quite different yields.


----------



## richard2013 (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anybody made a process for a 1 kilo of this and share the yield value please?


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 19, 2015)

richard2013 said:


> Does anybody made a process for a 1 kilo of this and share the yield value please?



Just weigh the pins (maybe 1g Au/kg - since it is mostly really thin), the ICs (0,7-1g Au/kg) and the mlccs (10g Pd+50g Ag/kg) from some boards and calculate the yield. All yields are only a medium low guess.


----------



## Smack (Mar 19, 2015)

You haven't figured it out yet and likely never will, nor will anyone else. Unless your dealing with identical boards, there are way too many different types of boards (and this goes for all boards) to get an average yield of pm's. Boards made yesterday will be better than boards made tomorrow. What you can get is an average yield of the boards you process but that data will not be representative of all boards out there, even if dealing with just one type like HD boards.


----------



## richard2013 (Mar 19, 2015)

Solar Thanks,

Smack yeah I agree without to many board types and age, but like me buying and selling we always need mixed board yield estimate for me to decide if its worth selling or processing, others experience would really help for people like me who can't still process incenaration of chips as of now. If we just cherry pick, absolutely it is obviously the boards with BGA has better value. Buyers here pays $5.7 per pound, presently I just keep with me the boards with BGA and sell the rest.


----------



## Smack (Mar 20, 2015)

$5.70 is good money these days with pm's down in price. Is that with heat sinks and all still on the boards? If so, that's $5.20 more per pound for extruded aluminum than what I'm getting :mrgreen:


----------



## richard2013 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smack said:


> $5.70 is good money these days with pm's down in price. Is that with heat sinks and all still on the boards? If so, that's $5.20 more per pound for extruded aluminum than what I'm getting :mrgreen:



Only pure hard drive logic boards $5.7/lb with complete board parts, that is where am selling it but my buying price is only 35% of that 65% is the profit,, :mrgreen:


----------



## gaurav_347 (Mar 20, 2015)

they go for about usd 20/kg in my country!


----------



## rickbb (Mar 20, 2015)

richard2013 said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > $5.70 is good money these days with pm's down in price. Is that with heat sinks and all still on the boards? If so, that's $5.20 more per pound for extruded aluminum than what I'm getting :mrgreen:
> ...



65% is the GROSS profit, you still need to take out the cost of labor, taxes, permit fees, and the list goes on and one. If you net 10% to 5% after all that then you will be quite successful.


----------



## richard2013 (Mar 20, 2015)

rickbb said:


> richard2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Smack said:
> ...



Actually its sold on black market,, maybe 5% transporation expense so 60% is the net profit.


----------

